# Toilet Flapper Closes Too Early



## Paul678 (Mar 1, 2014)

My toilet doesn't flush solid waste properly.  I've already cleared out the outlet holes under the rim of the toilet with a coat-hanger wire, but still the flush would back up if I used too much toilet tissue (just urine, and it's ok).

Then I read a post where they said the flapper should stay up until almost 
all the water is gone.  Sure enough, my flapper clamps down too early, unless I hold the flush lever down longer.

It's a Flush-Master:



















Also, the water reaches to within 1 and 3/8ths of an inch of the edge of the 
over-flow tube.   Perhaps this is too much?  How do I adjust this?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2014)

Adjust a little more slack in the chain that goes to the flapper and see what happens.


----------



## Paul678 (Mar 1, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Adjust a little more slack in the chain that goes to the flapper and see what happens.




Mine doesn't have a chain.  It's just a metal rod screwed into the 
handle.

But there are holes at the end of the rod, so it's possible I could
ADD a chain.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2014)

Try adjusting it so that it will stay open longer, may take some trial and error...

or swap it out to this type and be done with it for less than $20.00

http://www.zorotools.com/g/00070371/k-G2929972?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Google_Shopping_Feed&kw={keyword}&gclid=CNuz5b7A8rwCFZTm7AodZhQAmg


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2014)

Not really a whole lot of adjustment possible on this type of setup.
The float adjust with the metal clip on the metal wire attached the fill valve.
If it were me, I'd rip it all out and replace everything with a ordinary Fluidmaster kit.


----------



## Paul678 (Mar 1, 2014)

kok328 said:


> Not really a whole lot of adjustment possible on this type of setup.
> The float adjust with the metal clip on the metal wire attached the fill valve.
> If it were me, I'd rip it all out and replace everything with a ordinary Fluidmaster kit.




Oh, I'm sorry.  It's a Fluidmaster 400 series.  

But I assume you mean I should replace it with a NEW unit, right?

Also the flapper is a Mansfield Model 211. 

Perhaps I could just replace the Mansfield?  Or do they usually just sell the whole kit, to replace everything?  Can I get a new kit at Home Depot?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes, you can get everything you need at any of the hardware stores.


----------



## Paul678 (Mar 2, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Yes, you can get everything you need at any of the hardware stores.



Ok, but should I just replace the Mansfield flapper unit?

The floater/valve device seems to be working just fine.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 2, 2014)

Paul678 said:


> Ok, but should I just replace the Mansfield flapper unit?
> 
> The floater/valve device seems to be working just fine.....



Up to you, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. But my experience is, when one starts to fail, the other pieces are not far behind.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 3, 2014)

If you change the FluidMaster fill valve with another take a look at your old one and see if it has the quick change snap ring at the bottom. If it does you don&#8217;t have to take the fill line and seal etc off the tank. Just reach inside and slide the ring and pull the unit out. It is literally a 10 second job if you have that set up. If you don&#8217;t have it the new one will and keep it in mind for next time. 

As to your flapper I&#8217;m not familiar with your setup but some are designed that way to be a water saver. When flushing just liquid using less water and solids you have to hold the handle longer. Maybe that&#8217;s how yours works. I have one that gives a better flush if I hold the handle. With the new laws they keep changing things to safe water.


----------



## Blue Jay (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a similar looking unit in one of our toilets, if you just push the handle slowly it will hold open until you release but if you push quick it will just use about ¼ of the water in the tank.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 3, 2014)

That was the new system in around 1990. Half flush.


----------



## SewerRatz (Mar 8, 2014)

Buy a Mansfield #210 flush tower and unscrew the overflow cap on your unit and remove the #211 tower and drop in the new #210 tower and thread the overflow cap back in place.   Now your water closet will flush with 3.5 GPF


----------



## Calman (Jun 25, 2014)

Very interesting topic indeed!

 One of our toilets in the house is a VERY OLD 1970's AVACADO GREEN MEAN MACHINE!!!!!!

 Similar to the situation above, we are noticing in the last 6 months or so, that certain flushes don't clear away all materials.   Now, it appears to have a powerful enough flush visually and the tank fills to around an inch below the overflow.   Basically, I think I remember a common flush almost clearing around 90% of the water in the bowl, where it appears to be around 75-80% now. 

 Our chain is maybe 3-4 links loose and I replaced the flapper around 2 years ago (which appears to drop at approx ¾ fill level). So, I guess it could be many things tank/bowl related or possibly "further down the line", just don't truly know where to start?

 All the best,
Cal


----------



## nealtw (Jun 25, 2014)

Calman said:


> Very interesting topic indeed!
> 
> One of our toilets in the house is a VERY OLD 1970's AVACADO GREEN MEAN MACHINE!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Start with a new toilet, look at Toto :


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 25, 2014)

If the tank water level is up to the mark and 
you hold the flush handle down to force the flapper to stay open to completely drain the tank and 
it still doesn't flush properly 
I'd say the problem is elsewhere.


----------

